# Men vi sinh Optibac tím có tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (2/10/20)

*Men vi sinh Optibac tím là gì?*

*Men vi sinh Optibac tím* hay còn được gọi với tên phần nhiều là men vi sinh Optibac Probiotics là sản phẩm tương trợ sức khỏe âm đạo, con đường tiết niệu quả phụ nữ tới trong khoảng thương hiệu Optibac- nhãn hiệu số 1 về men vi sinh tại Anh với lịch sử 15 năm hình thành và tăng trưởng, là sản phẩm được phổ biến phụ nữ Anh say mê và ưa thích dùng. Tuy mới chỉ xuất hiện giờ Việt Nam nhưng Optibac tím cũng đã mau chóng chứng tỏ được sức lôi cuốn của mình khi luôn thuộc TOP sản phẩm dành cho phụ nữ bán chạy nhất trên các trang tìm hàng trực tuyến.











*Thành phần men vi sinh Optibac tím*

Optibac tím đựng hơn 2,3 tỷ vi khuẩn, trong đấy gồm hai vi khuẩn chính là Lactobacillus rhamnosus GR-1 và Lactobacillus reuteri RC-14. hai hàng ngũ vi khuẩn đã được thí điểm lâm sàng với hơn 2500 nữ giới trên toàn thế giới, cho thấy sở hữu thể sống sót đến tận vùng kín, tương trợ thấp cho sức khỏe âm đạo và các con phố tiết niệu của phụ nữ. Trong đó:

+ Lactobacillus rhamnosus GR-1: cung ứng axit lactic, làm giảm độ Ph trong âm đạo, ức chế và tiêu diệt mầm bệnh; bảo kê và phòng ngừa những bệnh nhiễm khuẩn hoặc nấm men trong âm đạo của đàn bà.

+ Lactobacillus reuteri RC-14: sản sinh ra chất hydrogen peroxide đóng vai trò quan trọng trong sức khỏe âm đạo, nâng cao hệ miễn nhiễm của cơ thể; ức chế sự phát triển của những vi sinh vật có hại đồng thời tiêu diệt vi rút bằng cách thức cung ứng ra axit của nó.

*Men vi sinh Optibac tím với tác dụng gì?*

+ ngừa và tương trợ điều trị viêm vùng kín, viêm âm đạo, nấm âm đạo và viêm con đường tiết niệu.

+ khiến dịu các cơn đau, khó chịu do viêm đường tiết niệu gây ra.

+ tăng hệ miễn nhiễm, kiểm soát an ninh và đề phòng những bệnh nhiễm khuẩn hoặc nấm men trong âm đạo của phụ nữ, ngăn đề phòng nguy cơ nhiễm trùng bàng quang.

+ Sản phẩm chiết xuất ngẫu nhiên bao gồm các vi khuẩn mang lợi cho sức khỏe, đảm bảo an toàn và không tác động đến độ pH khi không của âm đạo.

Đối tượng tiêu dùng men vi sinh Optibac tím

+ phụ nữ đang gặp các vấn đề: viêm viêm vùng kín, viêm âm đạo, nấm âm đạo và viêm tuyến phố tiết niệu.

+ Sản phẩm thích hợp có cả phụ nữ sở hữu thai hoặc đang cho con bú.

*phương pháp sử dụng men vi sinh Optibac tím*

+ Liều dùng Optibac tím:

Đối sở hữu trường hợp điều trị viêm âm đạo, viêm đường tiết niệu: một viên/lần, hai lần/ngày

Đối sở hữu trường hợp ngừa bệnh: một viên/ngày

+ cách thức uống Optibac tím:

Uống sau khi ăn, thấp nhất là sau lúc ăn sáng để nâng cao khả năng hấp thụ của cơ thể, sử dụng đều đặn liên tục để với hiệu quả chóng vánh và rẻ nhất.

có thể tiêu dùng song song sở hữu sản phẩm men vi sinh Optibac khác.

Sản phẩm được điều chế dưới dạng viên uống, uống trực tiếp là thấp nhất ngoài ra trong trường hợp bạn không thể nuốt được viên uống thì với thể bóc vỏ ra, hòa bột bên trong có nước nguội hoặc đồ ăn nguội.

*Men vi sinh Optibac tím có tốt không?*

Như đã kể ở trên, Optibac tím là sản phẩm tới từ thương hiệu Optibac - nhãn hàng men vi sinh số 1 tại Anh quốc. các sản phẩm của Optibac nói chung và men vi sinh Optibac tím đề cập riêng đều được nghiên cứu và phân phối với kỹ thuật tiên tiến, dây chuyền khép kín đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn nghiêm nhặt về chất lượng, hiệu quả và an toàn mang sức khỏe người dùng. hai chủng vi khuẩn Lactobacillus rhamnosus GR-1 và Lactobacillus reuteri RC-14 với trong Optibac tím đều được kiểm chứng lâm sàng với tác dụng hỗ trợ thấp cho sức khỏe âm đạo, trục đường tiết niệu của nữ giới. Cụ thể:

Năm 2013, 1 cuộc thử nghiệm bỗng dưng được tiến hành với 544 nữ giới tại những vùng khác nhau trên thế giới, phần đông đều trên 18 tuổi và được chẩn đoán mắc bệnh viêm âm đạo do vi khuẩn. các đối tượng tham dự cuộc thí nghiệm được chia thành 2 nhóm: một đội ngũ dùng thuốc kháng sinh và 1 hàng ngũ tiêu dùng men vi sinh Optibac Probiotics tím. Và kết quả ghi nhận được sau 6 tuần dùng là 243 đàn bà trong nhóm sử dụng Optibac tím (chiếm 61,5%) được điều trị hiệu quả hơn so có 40 nữ giới thuộc đội ngũ dùng thuốc kháng sinh (chiếm 26,9%). Điều này đã cho thấy men vi sinh Optibac Probiotics tím đem lại hiệu quả trong điều trị bệnh viêm âm đạo ở đàn bà.

*Mua men vi sinh Optibac Probiotics chính hãng ở đâu?*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết nhập khẩu men vi sinh Optibac Probiotics chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh



Điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------



## lan hương89 (6/11/20)

ngừa và tương trợ điều trị viêm vùng kín, viêm âm đạo, nấm âm đạo và viêm con đường tiết niệu.


----------

